# Argh! Broken arm!!!!!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I broke my collarbone last year at a track meet and couldn't ride most of last year's show season, it drove me up the wall! Hang in there, best of luck in his recovery!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, that's horrible. Hopefully it won't be too serious and the ortho can get him all fixed up. My thoughts are with you both and I wish him a speedy and pain-free recovery.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry. 

My ex husband used to race motorcycles and would break at least one bone every year, I swore he did it for the sponge baths I would have to give him.


----------



## horsemad1995 (Feb 13, 2011)

thats no good


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

well poo! that really stinks. Hopeing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow. So sorry and hope he recovers quickly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Best wishes for speedy recovery. I personally am going through the same thing, although I didn't break my arm riding. People have good suggestions, see my previous posts/replies. It's just a few months of recuperation with or without riding.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Breaking something that prevents me from riding is my worst fear ever 

Good luck, stay sane!


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

that sucks! im so sorry. i havent been able to ride for the 7 months. i have been pregnant and was told by the doctors not to ride even though i have 13 yrds experience. i was thrown into a round pen panel by a filly that i was training before i knew i was pregnant. i was about 3 weeks along. but thankfully i didnt lose the baby. i cried when i was told not to ride. i rode for a little bit while pregnant i just walked and jogged. but now since ive had my baby at the end of january, im itching to get back in the saddle. i go back to the doctor the 8th of march. i hope i get the ok to ride.


----------



## rockymtnhigh (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all of the notes of support to a newbie! My hubby says all of the well wishes are helping him recover already. My worst fear was that riding was over forever because I was worried that once a horse bucks they will always buck. My hubby is doing pretty good today. In fact, he was out doing round pen work with Taz before our trainer got here today. The trainer says Taz is not a lost cause at all- he thinks we were just moving a bit too quickly but that he should still never have exploded and we to work on his respect and work on fixing what triggered the bucking episode.

To AlexS- I bet your hubby liked the sponge baths!!!!!


----------

